# Dvd-Vcr combo record Comcast on Demand?



## MotherTeresa (Nov 13, 2005)

I have a Magnavox VCR/DVD combo, Comcast cable with on demand, and a Sanyo tv... if more info is needed to help me I can try to find out, but for now thats all I know... Ok, I want to be able to record on the dvd portion of my combo directly from the feature that Comcast cable offers which is Comcast On Demand. I have went over the manuals and tried to hook eveything up but I'm doin something wrong, I can watch dvds and vhs but not record from tv, I thought anything being shown on your tv would record.... Doing something wrong here?!?!? Probally something simple. All Help is appreciated, TY in advance ........P.S. can comcast on demand even be recorded?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

MotherTeresa said:


> can comcast on demand even be recorded?


Based on this discussion on another web site, Comcast has the ability to restrict recording of certain programs. Whether or not they do it for all or some of the On-Demand services is another matter.
http://www.videohelp.com/forum/archive/t312262.html

Can you give a detailed description of how the Comcast box, the DVD/VCR unit and TV are wired to each other? Be sure to include information on exactly how each of the jacks on each device are labeled. It might not hurt to include the model numbers of for the DVD/VCR unit and for the TV.


----------



## MotherTeresa (Nov 13, 2005)

Hmm, well I hooked it up first, the good ole hubby went to fixin things, TY for your reply, I will have to look tommorrow, can't pull out the entertainment center at mid night, not really sure what he has done... will definitaly be back on here with the info, because it's driving me crazy. Thank you again, will have info in the morning


----------



## MotherTeresa (Nov 13, 2005)

It's hooked up like this which i think is right, must be something to do with the Comcast.... Cable tv signal IN cable box, Cable tv signal OUT to DVD/VCR unit to antenna IN, RF cable OUT to TV........any help? still not recording the ON Demand


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Sounds like you have the connections right. Are you not able to record anything from the Comcast box or just the On Demand stuff?

Am I correct to assume that you have the tuner section of the Magnavox Combo set-up to correctly tune in whatever TV channel the Comcast box uses for its output? This would be the same channel setting as on the TV if it were to be connected directly to the cable box output.

FWiW, using separate video and and audio connections instead of the RF/Antenna connections where ever possible may give you better picture quality. They probably would not help though if the Comcast box was blocking any recording.


----------



## MotherTeresa (Nov 13, 2005)

I am not getting it to record anything now, not even off a tv station, tell me more about the tuner, should the vcr/ dvd be on the same channel as the comcast box, like the station I would be recording from or the channel I would use to watch videos like 3 or 4, I think thats where I am messing up I think. And how would that work as far as what channel to put the dvd/vcr on when I try to record stuff from the comcast on demand, I told you it was probally somehting simple.... DARN technology!...lol


----------



## MotherTeresa (Nov 13, 2005)

ok, I finally got it....thanks for all your help!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Glad to hear you figured it out. I suspect that you found out that the DVD/VCR box needed to be tuned to channel 4 or 4 to match the output from the Comcast cable box. You may still want to look into a direct video and audio connection between the comcast cable box and your recorder if possible. You should be able to see an improvement in the video quality of the burned DVDs.

You can mark this topic solved using the thread tools drop down menu above your first post


----------



## thibie (Feb 3, 2008)

A good site to visit for peripheral connections...

electrophobia.com/tivo
Thibie


----------

